# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Lỗi hiển thị 1 đường chạy méo 1 nẻo

## phuocht91

chào các bác
em mới được giao cho 1 em phay mà ngày đầu đi làm đã gặp lỗi nặng làm em không cách nào làm việc được  :Frown: 
yêu cầu là cắt 1 đường bầu dục. Em vẽ file trên artcam, làm dao,v..v.. xong xuôi hết rồi. Qua bên NcStudio cũng hiển thị đúng rồi mà khi chạy ra 1 đường méo xẹo
bác nào có kinh nghiệm xử lý vụ này thì giúp em với. lo mất việc quá  :Frown:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bác vẽ hình tròn nó có tròn ko? hình vuông nữa? để xem cái máy nó có bệnh ko đã.

----------

phuocht91

----------


## Kedoithay

nhìn cái hình của bác đã ko đồng tâm rồi. méo là phải

----------

